# Ginger



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Ginger.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is incredibly hard to say goodbye. We have a whole section for loss& grieving. Run free, Ginger. Cancer is an awful enemy of our beloved breed.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ginger. Very familiar with pain and feeling of emptiness. It takes time to accept the loss.
Run softly sweet Ginger.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your girl.
Run free sweetheart and have fun at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

You made the right choice for Ginger. I am so very sorry.
Ginger is at peace now and I'm sure that my dogs, Smooch and Snobear, are showing her around the Rainbow Bridge and will wait for us to be reunited someday.


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It makes me so sad to hear about people losing their animals. You did make the right decision though. She will be in your heart forever! My childhood dog and cat who have passed still come visit me in my dreams! I wish the same for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Federico, I am so sorry to hear Ginger is gone, my heart goes out to you. I have found it to be the hardest decision I've ever had to make and it never gets any easier each time you are faced with it. I do believe with all my heart it is the best gift you can give them by setting them free from their pain and suffering. 

My thoughts are with you and your family during this sad time. 

Here is an excerpt from a book called ALL DOGS GO TO HEAVEN, I hope you wil find some comfort in these words:












Beyond the clouds you will find me in a very special place called heaven.
I have returned to my creator and i am here with all of God's creatures.
Beyond the clouds i am surrounded by the comfort of angels.
They pet us often and give us lots of belly rubs.
Beyond the clouds the grass is so green, the fields are so big, the sun is so warm.
My days are filled with running and playing and long naps.
Beyond the clouds treats and dog bones are everywhere!
All shapes, sizes and flavors. More dog bones then you could ever imagine!
Remember all the things I taught about love and loyalty. Live each day with joy and simplicity.
And one more thing... always remember to follow your instincts.
Beyond the clouds you will find me, just look up and know that I am here.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so very sorry. Rest in peace, Ginger.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Federico,
I'm so sorry for your pain. The loss of a dog who was loved as much as Ginger is so heartbreaking. I'm so glad you were blessed with her in your life for the time you all had together. It is just so hard...


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So very sorry for your lost. It's very hard to say goodbye to our furry children since they are so much of our hearts.


----------



## sere sere (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Federico,
I am really sad for your lost. 
Goodbye Lady Ginger... :smooch: :smooch: :smooch:

Hugs,
Serena


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

Thanks for posting the beautiful picture of Ginger!!


----------



## ValerieS (Nov 29, 2011)

My heart goes out to you during this difficult time. Rest in peace Ginger; your body is now healed and strong and you will have a wonderful time at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My heart breaks for you. I'm so sorry for your loss. She will wait at the bridge for you and live forever in your heart. Sending hugs and prayers. Please tell us about your beautiful girl when you are able. Sometimes it helps to share your memories.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost Ginger. It's always so hard and so unfair. Run free, Ginger.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, but please take comfort in knowing you did right by your Ginger

Run softly and play freely at the Bridge sweet girl.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost Ginger. Rest In Peace Sweet One.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. I am glad she is out of pain now and can tell she was truly loved. Hugs to you and your family. K


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Ginger. The pain is hard but please remember the sweet and happy times instead the last couple of days. She was loved and knew that you would always do the best for her. May all the special memories and the love you shared help to comfort you in your time of grief.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Ginger is a beautiful name (I, too, had a golden named Ginger). Run free at the bridge, sweet girl. Maybe our two will meet one day.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

GINGIOLA said:


> We had to make a hard choice this morning, and we had to put Ginger down. She had a rare leucemia cancer. She hadn't eaten in three days and started to vomit again on last Sunday. We knew right then it was time. I will miss her to death, our house now is too quite.
> 
> Federico


Im so sorry to hear of your loss.Very hard choice to make for sure. Just know that she is at the Bridge and not suffering anymore. Houses are way too quite when you lose a Golden.

Mike


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear that you lost your Ginger. I know that all of our kids were there to greet her at the bridge. Godspeed dear girl.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

So very sorry for the loss of your Ginger! I understand, as do many here on this forum. You did right by her. Remember the good times. She'll be in your heart forever.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so so sorry. As much as we try to prepare ourselves it is not easy and is so heart breaking. You gave Ginger the greatest gift of love. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Ginger - it is such a hard decision to make, but in a way we are lucky that we are able to make that decision because it would be so very much harder having to watch them suffer in pain.

I am sure that Ginger will be meeting with new friends and watching over you from the bridge

Run free and sleep softly Ginger


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I am so sorry for your great loss of Ginger... ((hugs)) to you. She is at the rainbow bridge running through the fields in the sunshine!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. Sending you and your family much strength.


----------

